# Need to Recharge my Main battery?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How are they going to charge it any different than you are doing?

I think your good to go. Just make sure that you have enough fluid in it if you have a traditional battery. Use distilled water to fill it if it is low - not tap.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks! Like old Seargant Shultz "I know nothing" about batteries!


----------

